# Ark Sciences



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Has anyone tried this for their male pups? 

Here is a link http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xfD6xDxB57s

I have found a few vets that do this in my area. Although I haven't called them yet so don't know the prices. But if the price is right it seems the way to go for neutering...


----------

